
Riot.js 3.0.0 released - beefman
http://riotjs.com/release-notes/#november-22-2016
======
vitomd
This js framework deserve more love. I tried vue, react and others and I stay
with Riot.js because it´s really easy to learn and you can have something
working quickly.

Play with it [http://riotjs.com/play/](http://riotjs.com/play/)

Vue.js example in riot.js
[http://txchen.github.io/feplay/riot_vue/#markdown](http://txchen.github.io/feplay/riot_vue/#markdown)

and a HN clone in riot.js [http://txchen.github.io/riot-
hn/#news/1](http://txchen.github.io/riot-hn/#news/1)

~~~
beefman
I agree. Thanks for the links.

In the case of TodoMVC I count 186 SLOC for Riot, 192 for Vue, 235 for jQuery,
346 for Polymer, and 451 for React (all of which implement routing).

GitHub SLOC is a bit flawed but it's a good first-pass estimate of code
complexity.[1]

This analysis is almost a year old but I don't think any of the
implementations have changed. Which is concerning, actually.

[1] [http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/10669678292/size-is-the-
bes...](http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/10669678292/size-is-the-best-
predictor-of-code-quality)

